# Outlook 2003 signature problem



## Grump (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi,

I think I have had more problems with Office 2003 that I had with Office '97 - XP. Now I can't do a signature to save my life.

I've gone into Options | Mail Format | Signatures. I select New..., and give it a name "CM Contest" (do I have to say, "without the quotes"?) and select Start with a blank...

When I get to the text editor, I select Advanced edit.. and get that irritating "This will launch an editor ... blah, blah, blah", which I okay. Word 2003 opens, of course, and I can design my signature. It's already named CM Contest.htm.

I compose the signature by inserting a picture from a file and typing centered and formated text below that on 3 lines. I apply a hyperlink to 2 lines and another to the last line. 

When I save the document by clicking on the save icon in the toolbar, I get an error message:

The signature "C:\Documents and Settings\... blah, blah blah...CM Contest.htm" could not be located. The signature may have been removed.

Jeez, this has to be one stupid program to not see a file that is there and is called by the right name and location -- and is the default. I looked in my file manager and can plainly see the file, including its associated folder with filelist.xml and image, and the tempo file and backup. Looks to me like everything is there.

Can anyone explain this to me. I didn't think this should be all that difficult. I can figure out how to follow the directions.

Regardless, I continue by selecting the signature name from the list to apply it to several email accounts -- why it's in the list if Outlook can't find it, I don't know. I test it by beginning a new email and replying to another, both times trying to get a signature inserted, both times being told it couldn't find the file.

HELP!?

Thanks -- and for letting me rant too.

Grump (it's things like this...)


----------



## sjvivi22 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Grump! 

Were you able to get an answer for this? I am having the EXACT same problem you are. 

Thanks so much for any help that can be provided. 

Vi


----------

